# تغطيـــة لزيارة البابا بندكتوس السادس عشر الى الاراضي المقدسة



## ارووجة (8 مايو 2009)

*




*
*سلام ونعمة ^_^*
هذا الموضوع سيتضمن كل مايتعلق بزيارة البابا بندكتوس السادس عشر الى الاراضي المقدسة​ 




______________________​ 
البرنامج الرسمي لزيارة البابا بندكتس الـ16 الرسولية للأردن وإسرائيل والأارضي الفلسطينية التي ستجري من 8 وحتى 15 من أيار مايو 2009.​ 




*الاردن*​ 
*الجمعة 8 مايو / ايار 2009 *
*9:30 – مغادرة مطار " ليوناردو دا فينشي " في روما قاصدا عمان .*
*14:30 – مراسم استقبال في مطار الملكة عالية في عمان ( كلمة لقداسته )*
*15:30 – زيارة مركز " سيدة السلام " في عمان ( كلمة لقداسته)*
*17:40 – زيارة شرف لجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني و حرمه في القصر الملكي في عمان *
*السبت 9 مايو / ايار 2009*
*07:15 – قداس خاص في كنيسة السفارة البابوية في عمان *
*9:15 – زيارة بازيليك الصياغة / مقام النبي موسى في جبل نبو ( كلمة لقداسته )*
*10:30 – الاحتفال بوضع حجر الأساس لجامعة البطريركية اللاتينية في مادبا ( كلمة لقداسته)*
*11:30 – زيارة المتحف الهاشمي في عمان و مسجد الحسين بن طلال في عمان *
*11:45 – لقاء مع قيادات دينية إسلامية و أعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي و سلك التعليم في الجامعة الأردنية في ساحة المسجد . (كلمة لقداسته )*
*17:30 – صلاة الغروب في كتدرائية القديس جوارجيوس ( للروم الكاثوليك ) في عمان بمشاركة شخصيات دينية وأخرى .*
*الأحد 10 مايو / أيار 2009*
*10:00 – يترأس قداسته قداسا حبريا في إستاد عمان الدولي *
*12:45 – مأدبة غداء في مقر البطريركية اللاتينية في عمان *
*17:30 – مباركة حجر الأساس لكنيسة اللاتين و كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك في موقع المعمودية المغطس ( غور الأردن) *​ 




*الاراضي المقدسة*​ 
*الاثنين 11 مايو / أيار 2009*
*7:30 – قداس خاص في كنيسة البطريركية اللاتينية في عمان *
*10:00- حفل وداع في مطار الملكة علياء الدولي ( كلمة لقداسته)*
*10:30 – التوجه من مطار الملكة علياء إلى مطار بن غوريون الدولي في تل ابيب .*
*11:00 – مراسم استقبال في مطار بن غوريون الدولي في تل ابيب . (كلمة لقداسته)*
*16:15 – زيارة شرف لمقر رؤساء إسرائيل و لقاء رئيس الدولة شمعون بيرس *
*17:45 – زيارة "ياد فاشيم " في القدس (كلمة لقداسته)*
*18:45 – لقاء مع منظمات تنشط في مجال الحوار بين الأديان في قاعة مركز النوتردام في القدس . (كلمة لقداسته)*

*الثلاثاء 12 مايو / ايار 2009 *
*09:00 – زيارة الحرم القدسي الشريف و لقاء سماحة المفتي .*
*10:00 – زيارة حائط المبكى *
*10:45 – لقاء الحاخامين الأكبرين في مقر الحاخامية في القدس *
*11:45 – صلاة مع أعضاء مجلس رؤساء الكنائس الكاثوليكية في الأرض المقدسة ( كلمة لقداسته )*
*12:30 – زيارة قصيرة لكتدرائية بطريركية اللاتين في القدس *
*13:00 – مأدبة غداء مع أعضاء مجلس رؤساء الكنائس في الأرض المقدسة في مقر بطريركية اللاتين في القدس *
*16:30 – يترأس قداسته قداسا حبريا البستان المجاور لكنيسة الجثمانية في القدس *

*الاربعاء 13 مايو / ايار 2009 *
*09:00 – مراسم استقبال في القصر الرئاسي في بيت لحم *
*10:00 – يترأس قداسته قداسا حبريا في ساحة كنيسة المهد*
*12:30 – مأدبة غداء مع أعضاء مجلس رؤساء الكنائس الكاثوليكية في الأرض المقدسة و أخوية الفرنسيسكان و غيرهم في الكزانوفا في بيت لحم .*
*15:30- زيارة خاصة لكنيسة المهد في بيت لحم *
*16:10 – زيارة لمشفى الأطفال في بيت لحم *
*16:45 – زيارة لمخيم عايدة في بيت لحم **18:00 – زيارة شرف للقصر الرئاسي في بيت لحم و لقاء مع رئيس السلطة الفلسطينية .*
*18:40 – حفل وداع في القصر الرئاسي ( كلمة لقداسته )*
*الخميس 14 مايو / ايار 2009 *
*10:00 – يترأس قداسته قداسا حبريا في جبل القفزة في الناصرة *
*12:30 – مأدبة غداء مع أعضاء مجلس رؤساء الكنائس الكاثوليكية في الأرض المقدسة و أخوية الفرنسيسكان في دير الفرنسيسكان في الناصرة *
*15:50 – لقاء مع رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي في دير الفرنسيسكان في الناصرة *
*16:30 – لقاء مع قيادات دينية من منطقة الجليل في قاعة كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة *
*17:00 – زيارة كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة *
*17:30 – صلاة عامة في بازيليك البشارة في الناصرة *

*الجمعة 15 مايو / ايار 2009 *
*07:30 – قداس خاص في مقر البعثة القضاء الرسولية البابوية في القدس *
*09:15 – لقاء مع بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس في مقره في القدس (كلمة لقداسته)*
*10:15 – زيارة كنيسة القيامة (كلمة لقداسته)*
*11:10 – زيارة بطريركية الأرمن الأرثوذكس (كلمة لقداسته)*
*13:30 – مراسم وداعية في مطار بن غوريون الدولي *
*14:00- مغادرة المطار *
*16:50 – الوصول الى روما *


----------



## ارووجة (8 مايو 2009)

البابا بنديكت السادس عشر يبدأ بزيارة الأراضي المقدسة​ 
*يتوجه بابا الفاتيكان بنديكت السادس عشر إلى الشرق الأوسط الجمعة في جولة تستغرق أسبوعاً، هي الأولى لأعلى سلطة دينية مسيحية منذ زيارة البابا يوحنا بولص الثاني في العام 2000، ويزور *
*



*​*خلالها كلاً من الأردن والأراضي الفلسطينية.وستكون العاصمة الأردنية عمان هي المحطة الأولى للبابا، كما أنها أول زيارة يقوم بها لدولة عربية منذ تنصيبه. *
*وسيلتقي البابا في عمان برجال الدين المسلمين، كما سيحيي قداساً احتفالياً في استاد عمان الدولي، إلى جانب زيارته لعدد من الأماكن المقدسة، قبل أن يتوجه إلى الأراضي الفلسطينية . *
*وكان البابا قد وجه رسالة قال فيها: "أتطلع بشوق كبير إلى لقائكم، مشاطرتكم تطلعاتكم وآمالكم إضافة إلى معاناتكم ونضالكم، سأحل بينكم كحاج سلام، هدفي الأول هو زيارة الأماكن التي قدسها حضور يسوع، والصلاة في تلك الأماكن من أجل هبة السلام، ووحدة عائلاتكم، وجميع سكان الأرض المقدسة، والشرق الأوسط."*

*وذكرت وكالة الأنباء الأردنية "بترا"، أن زيارة البابا إلى المملكة، والتي تأتي تلبية لدعوة من العاهل الأردني الملك عبد الله الثاني، ستستمر أربعة أيام، مشيرة إلى أن "الأردن تولي اهتماماً كبيراً بهذه الزيارة التاريخية."*
*وبحسب بيان صدر عن الديوان الملكي، فإن الملك عبد الله سيعقد جلسة مباحثات مع بابا الفاتيكان، يتم خلالها بحث العلاقات الثنائية، والقضايا المتصلة بتعزيز الإخاء والحوار والتعايش الإسلامي - المسيحي.*
*ويتضمن برنامج زيارة قداسة البابا إلى المملكة، إلقاء كلمة لدى وصوله المطار، وزيارة مركز سيدة السلام، والمشاركة في قداس خاص في كنيسة السفارة البابوية في عمان، وزيارة كنيسة "الصياغة" مقام النبي موسى في جبل "نيبو."*
*ومن المقرر أن يلقي البابا كلمة بمناسبة زيارته للموقع، كما يضع حجر الأساس لجامعة "مأدبا" التابعة للبطريركية اللاتينية، كما يزور المتحف الهاشمي، ومسجد الحسين بن طلال، حيث سيلتقي عدداً من علماء الدين الإسلامي وأعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي ورؤساء الجامعات الأردنية. *
*كما يتضمن برنامج الزيارة، المشاركة في صلاة الغروب في "كاتدرائية القديس جورجيوس للروم الكاثوليك" في عمان مساء السبت، ثم يشارك في القداس الاحتفالي الذي سيقام صباح الأحد في إستاد عمان الدولي، بمدينة الحسين الرياضية.*
*وفي نفس اليوم، سيزور البابا موقع المعمودية "المغطس"، حيث عمد يوحنا المعمدان السيد المسيح، ثم سيقوم بمباركة حجر الأساس لكنيسة اللاتين، وحجر الأساس لكنيسة الروم الكاثوليك، في "بيت عنيا عبر الأردن"، حيث يوجد المغطس.*

*وفي اليوم الرابع والأخير لزيارته للأردن، سيشارك البابا بندكتس السادس عشر في الاحتفال بالقداس الإلهي في كنيسة السفارة البابوية في عمان، على أن يغادر في نفس اليوم متوجهاً إلى الأراضي الفلسطينية لاستكمال زيارة الحج المقدسة بالمنطقة. *
*هذا ومن المنتظر أن يعود البابا إلى الفاتيكان الجمعة المقبلة.*
*CNN ـ وكالات*


----------



## ارووجة (8 مايو 2009)

*بث مباشرة لوصول البابا بندكتوس السادس عشر عبر القناة الاردنية*
*للمشاهدة على هذا الرابط*
*بث مباشر*​


----------



## ارووجة (8 مايو 2009)

*بنديكتوس ال-16 يصل الاردن لبدء رحلته الى الاراضي المقدسة*​ 
وصل البابا بنديكتوس السادس عشر الجمعة الى الاردن، المحطة الاولى في رحلته الى الارض المقدسة التي تستغرق اسبوعا وتقوده ايضا الى اسرائيل والاراضي الفلسطينية، حسبما افاد مراسل لوكالة برس. 

وحطت طائرة الايرباص ايه-320 التابعة لشركة "اليطاليا" التي تقل البابا في مطار الملكة علياء الدولي (30 كلم جنوب عمان) عند الساعة 14,25 بالتوقيت المحلي 
(11,25 ت غ) حيث كان العاهل الاردني الملك عبد الله الثاني وعقيلته الملكة رانيا على رأس مستقبليه. 
واعلن البابا الاربعاء انه يقوم بهذه الرحلة بوصفها "زيارة حج من اجل السلام". 
وقد زادت حدة التوتر في المنطقة اكثر مما كانت عليه في العام 2000 حين قام سلفه البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني بمثل هذه الزيارة، لا سيما بعد الهجوم الاسرائيلي على قطاع غزة الذي اوقع 1400 قتيل فلسطيني. 
واكد الفاتيكان ان هذه الرحلة الثانية عشرة للبابا "مهمة وبالغة التعقيد" في وقت شهدت فيه العلاقات بين اسرائيل والفاتيكان توترا مع رفع الحرم الكنسي عن الاسقف المشكك بمحرقة اليهود ريتشارد وليامسون. 
وتعارض اسرائيل ايضا رغبة بنديكتوس السادس عشر في تطويب سلفه بيوس الثاني عشر، الذي تتهمه بلزوم الصمت حيال ما تعرض له اليهود خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية. 
من جهتها تندد الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بالظروف الحياتية الشديدة الصعوبة للمسيحيين الذين يمثلون 2% من سكان اسرائيل. وقد اكد البابا انه "يريد دعمهم بحضوره".​


----------



## Rosetta (8 مايو 2009)

*مشكوووووووووورة يا اروجة ...​*


----------



## ارووجة (8 مايو 2009)

*زيارة مركز " سيدة السلام " في عمان*​*



*


----------



## ارووجة (8 مايو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مشكوووووووووورة يا اروجة ...​*


 

العفو حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## أَمَة (8 مايو 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا ارووجة 
الرب يبارك تعبك​


----------



## ارووجة (9 مايو 2009)

ويبارك حياتك حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (9 مايو 2009)

البابا يزور مسجد الحسين بن طلال في الاردن
​

قام البابا بنديكت السادس عشر اليوم السبت ، خلال زيارته للاردن بزيارة لمسجد الحسين بن طلال في العاصمة الاردنية عمان ، 
*



*

*ورافق البابا في جولته في مسجد الملك الحسين بن طلال الامير غازي بن محمد مستشار العاهل الاردني الملك عبد الله الثاني للشؤون الدينية . وقدم إمام المسجد شرحا للبابا عن تاريخ المسجد الذي بني تكريما لذكرى الملك الراحل الحسين بن طلال والد العاهل الاردني الحالي والذي توفي في شباط / فبراير عام 1999. ودعا البابا بنديكتوس السادس عشر اليوم السبت من داخل اكبر مساجد الاردن في عمان الى الاعتراف بحق مسيحيي العراق بالعيش في سلام داخل المجتمع.*
*وكان البابا قد بدأ ثاني ايام زيارته للاردن اليوم السبت بزيارة لجبل نيبو وهو المكان الذي يقول الانجيل ان النبي موسى عليه السلام رأى فيه ارض الميعاد قبل ان يموت .*
*يذكر ان البابا قد وصل الى الاردن أمس الجمعة وكان في استقباله الملك عبد الله الثاني والملكة رانيا العبد الله ، اذ نظم له استقبال حافل ، وتحدث البابا في بداية زيارته عن احترامه العميق للمسلمين ، مؤكداً أنه يأمل أن تساهم زيارته في بناء علاقات طيبة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين .*





































































































​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## antonius (11 مايو 2009)

اربع اجزاء من الفيديو في تغطية بسيطة لزيارة قداسة البابا بينيديكتوس السادس عشر حتى الان
الترحيب وخطبة الملك الاردني والبابا مباشرا:
الجزء الاول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
......
تقرير عن زيارة البابا لجبل نيبو
وانتظروا المزيد


----------



## faris sd4l (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا اروجة على الموضوع الحلو
التلفزيون الاردني ما قصر طول وقت الزيارة و هو عم ببث كلشي مباشرة
​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 مايو 2009)

اروجة الرب يقدسك على هذه المبادرة في الموضوع

كنت ناوية غطيه انا لما ارجع  

بس كنت بلاردن وفعلا الاجواء كانت ساحرة والاردنين ما قصروا ابداااااا

تشديد مرعب على سلامة قداسة البابا  

وكلشي منظم واحسن تدبير وترحيب

شكراا اروجة


​


----------



## املا (11 مايو 2009)

المسلمين الاردنيين كانوا بجد محترمين جدا استقبال اكثر من رائع و ببين التعايش حتى التلفزيون الاردني متابع لتحركات البابا لحضه بلحضه و ذاعوا قداس البابا في المدينه الرياضيه كاملا و الستاد كان فل على الاخر 


و الاجمل حضور المسيحيين من العراق و لبنان و سوريا و و و و


----------



## ارووجة (11 مايو 2009)

antonius قال:


> اربع اجزاء من الفيديو في تغطية بسيطة لزيارة قداسة البابا بينيديكتوس السادس عشر حتى الان
> الترحيب وخطبة الملك الاردني والبابا مباشرا:
> الجزء الاول
> الجزء الثاني
> ...


 

شكراااا كتيرررررررررر الك عالمشاااركة المفيدة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (11 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
ويبارررك حياتك اخي
شكرااا ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (11 مايو 2009)

faris sd4l قال:


> شكرا اروجة على الموضوع الحلو
> 
> التلفزيون الاردني ما قصر طول وقت الزيارة و هو عم ببث كلشي مباشرة​


 

العفووو اخي ^_^
اي كل الاحترام الهم


----------



## ارووجة (11 مايو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> اروجة الرب يقدسك على هذه المبادرة في الموضوع​
> 
> كنت ناوية غطيه انا لما ارجع ​
> بس كنت بلاردن وفعلا الاجواء كانت ساحرة والاردنين ما قصروا ابداااااا​
> ...


 

ويقدس حياتك
^_^ ايووة  شفنا بالتفلزيووون كلشي منظممم
لو في عندك اي شي بخص الموضوع فيك  تحطه 
ربنا معك


----------



## ارووجة (11 مايو 2009)

املا قال:


> المسلمين الاردنيين كانوا بجد محترمين جدا استقبال اكثر من رائع و ببين التعايش حتى التلفزيون الاردني متابع لتحركات البابا لحضه بلحضه و ذاعوا قداس البابا في المدينه الرياضيه كاملا و الستاد كان فل على الاخر
> 
> 
> و الاجمل حضور المسيحيين من العراق و لبنان و سوريا و و و و


 

ايوة  كان حلوووووو كتيررر
ويارب  يكووون منظم كمان هيك بالناصرة


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (11 مايو 2009)

تقرير قناة الجزيرة عن زيارة البابا بندكتس إلى الأردن 

http://www.coptreal.com/ShowSubject.aspx?SID=19616


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (11 مايو 2009)

فيديو من قناة فرانس 24 -- جدل حول زيارة البابا لإسرائيل 

http://www.coptreal.com/ShowSubject.aspx?SID=19614


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (11 مايو 2009)

تقرير قناة الجزيرة عن زيارة بابا الفاتيكان في إسرائيل والأراضي الفلسطينية اليوم

http://www.coptreal.com/ShowSubject.aspx?SID=19618


----------



## الأخت مايا (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا كتير  فعلا
الله يباركك  
عنجد مش عرفي شو بدي قول
التغطية رائعة


----------



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2009)

شكرااا الك كتير اخي  قبطي  على المشاركة المفيدة ربنا  يباركك

وشكرا الك اخت مايا


----------



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2009)

البابا يزور الاقصى وحائط المبكى: كل التفاصيل والصور​ 

*البابا يلتقي مفتي القدس*​ 


*صباح الثلاثاء زار البابا بندكتس السادس عشر الحرم القدسي الشريف والتقى مفتي القدس العام الشيخ محمد أحمد حسين. المزيد من التفاصيل في تقرير أعده الأب جان مهنا من الأرض المقدسة. 

 *


*أيها الأصدقاء المسلمون الأعزاء،*
*السلام عليكم! *
*أشكر جزيل الشكر المفتي العام، محمد أحمد حسين، ومدير الأوقاف الإسلامية في القدس الشيخ محمد عزام الخطيب التميمي، ورئيس مجلس الأوقاف الشيخ عبد العظيم سلهب على كلمات الترحيب التي وجهوها لي باسمكم. إنني ممتن جدا بالدعوة لزيارة هذا المكان المقدس وأتقدم باحترامي لكم ولقادة المسلمين في القدس. *
*إن قبة الصخرة تقود قلوبنا وعقولنا للتأمل بسر الخلق وبإيمان إبراهيم. تتلاقى هنا دروب الديانات التوحيدية الثلاث الكبرى وتذكرنا بما يجمعها. فكل واحدة منها تؤمن بإله واحد، خالق ومنظم كل شيء. تعترف كل واحدة بإبراهيم كأب لها، رجل إيمان منحه الله بركة خاصة. وقد ضمت كل واحدة منها جمعا من الأتباع على مر العصور وألهمت إرثا روحيا، فكريا وثقافيا غنيا.*
*في عالم تمزقه الانقسامات وللأسف، يشكل هذا المكان المقدس حافزا وتحديا أيضا للرجال والنساء ذوي الإرادة الطيبة للالتزام في تخطي سوء الفهم ونزاعات الماضي والسير على درب حوار صادق يهدف إلى بناء عالم عدالة وسلام للأجيال القادمة. *
*وبما أن تعاليم التقاليد الدينية تتعلق في النهاية بواقع الله، معنى الحياة ومصير البشرية المشترك - أي كل ما هو بالنسبة لنا مقدس وثمين جدا - قد تكون هناك محاولة في الالتزام بهذا الحوار مع تردد وغموض إزاء إمكانات نجاحه. ويمكننا مع ذلك أن نبدأ بالإيمان بأن الله الواحد هو ينبوع العدالة والرحمة غير المتناهي، ففيه توجد كلاهما في اتحاد تام. وللذين يعترفون باسمه مهمة الالتزام بعزم في الاستقامة مقتدين أيضًا برحمته، حيث أن كلا السلوكين موجهان ضمنا نحو التعايش السلمي والمتناغم للعائلة البشرية.*
*ولهذا السبب، من البديهي أن يظهر الذين يعبدون الله الواحد بأنهم يرتكزون إلى وحدة العائلة البشرية كلها ويسيرون نحوها. وبكلام آخر، إن الأمانة لله الواحد، الخالق والعلي، تقود للاعتراف بأن الكائنات البشرية ترتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بعضها ببعض، لأنها جميعها تستمد وجودها من ينبوع واحد، وهي موجهة نحو هدف مشترك. وبما أنها مطبوعة بالصورة الإلهية التي لا تمحى، فهي مدعوة للعب دور فاعل في تذليل الانقسامات وتعزيز التضامن الإنساني.*
*ويضعنا ذلك أمام مسؤولية كبرى. فالذين يكرمون الله الواحد يؤمنون بأنه يعتبر الكائنات البشرية مسؤولة عن أعمالها. ويؤكد المسيحيون أن هبتي العقل والحرية الإلهيتين هما في أساس هذه المسؤولية. فالعقل يساعد على فهم الطبيعة المتقاسمة والمصير المشترك للعائلة البشرية في ما تدفع الحرية القلب إلى قبول الآخر وخدمته في المحبة. ويصبح هكذا الحب غير المنقسم لله الواحد والمحبة تجاه قريبنا نقطة ارتكاز يدور حولها كل شيء آخر. هذا هو السبب الذي نعمل لأجله بلا كلل لصون القلوب البشرية من الكراهية والغضب أو الثأر. *
*أصدقائي الأعزاء، جئت القدس في حج إيمان. أشكر الله على هذه الفرصة المتاحة لي للالتقاء معكم، كأسقف روما وخليفة بطرس الرسول، وكابن لإبراهيم أيضا، "ويتبارك به جميع عشائر الأرض" (التكوين 3،12؛ روما 4، 16 ـ 17).? أؤكد لكم رغبة الكنيسة الحارة بالتعاون لخير العائلة البشرية. فهي تؤمن بقوة بأن الوعد المعطى لإبراهيم له بعد شامل يعانق جميع الرجال والنساء بمعزل عن انتمائهم أم وضعهم الاجتماعي. وفي ما يواصل المسلمون والمسيحيون الحوار القائم على الاحترام الذي كانوا قد باشروا به، أرفع الصلاة كي يتمكنوا من التعمق بترابط وحدانية الله مع وحدة العائلة البشرية. وبالخضوع لمخططه، مخطط الخلق، والتبحر بالشريعة المكتوبة في الكون وقلب الإنسان، والتأمل بسر عطية كشف الله لذاته، فليتمكن جميع المؤمنين به من مواصلة إمعان النظر بصلاحه المطلق من دون إغفال انعكاسه في وجه الآخر. *
*ومع هذه الأفكار، أسأل الله بضعة أن يمنحكم السلام ويبارك جميع المنتمين لشعب هذه المنطقة الحبيب. فلنلتزم العيش بروح تناغم وتعاون، مقدمين شهادة لله الواحد من خلال الخدمة التي نقوم بها بسخاء بعضنا للآخر. شكرا!*

*




*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​


----------



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2009)

*صلاة البابا أمام حائط المبكى في القدس *​




*في اليوم الخامس من رحلة حجه إلى الأرض المقدسة زار البابا قبة الصخرة حيث كان له لقاء مع المفتي العام، من بعدها توجه قداسته إلى حائط المبكى حيث قرأ المزمور 122 باللغة اللاتينية وتلا صلاة صامتة خطها بنفسه على ورقة وضعها بين حجارة الحائط كما فعل البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني خلال زيارته الأرض المقدسة في العام 2000. *
*

*
*توجه بندكتس السادس عشر إلى الله قائلا:*

*يا إله الأزمنة، خلال زيارتي للقدس، "مدينة السلام" والموطن الروحي لليهود، المسيحيين والمسلمين أحمل إليك أفراح وآمال وتطلعات ومخاوف وآلام ومعاناة شعبك المنتشر في جميع أنحاء العالم.*
*يا إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب، أصغِ إلى صراخ المفجوعين، الخائفين ومن فقدوا الرجاء، أرسل سلامك لهذه الأرض، للشرق الأوسط، للعائلة البشرية بأسرها؛ أيقظ قلوب كل من ينادون باسمك كيما يرغبوا في السير بتواضع على درب العدالة والرحمة.*
*"الرب صالح لمن ينتظره. للنفس التي تشتاقه" (مراثي إرميا 3، 25)*

*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 


*البابا يقوم بزيارة للحاخامية الكبرى*​









*بعد وقفة صلاة أمام حائط المبكى أجرى الأب الأقدس زيارة للحاخامية الكبرى. المزيد في تقرير أعده الأب جان مهنا من الأرض المقدسة. 

*

*كلمة البابا*
*حضرة الحاخامين الأكبرين،*
*أيها الأصدقاء الأعزاء،*
*أشكر لكم دعوتكم لي لزيارة مركز هيشال شلومو وأعرب عن امتناني للقائي معكم خلال رحلتي هذه في الأرض المقدسة كأسقف روما. أشكر الحاخام شيفاردي شلومو عامار والحاخام أشكنازي يونا متزغر على كلمات الترحيب ورغبتهما في توطيد عرى الصداقة التي عملت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والحاخامية الكبرى بجهد دؤوب على تعزيزها خلال العقد الأخير. إن زيارتيكما للفاتيكان عامي 2004 و2005 تشكلان تعبيرا عن مشاعر حسن النية التي تطبع علاقاتنا النامية.*
*أيها الحاخامان الموقران، أود مبادلتكما هذه الأحاسيس من خلال التعبير عن مشاعر الاحترام والتقدير التي أكنها لكما ولجماعتيكما وأؤكد لكما رغبتي في تعزيز التفاهم المتبادل والتعاون بين الكرسي الرسولي، حاخامية إسرائيل الكبرى والشعب اليهودي في العالم كله.*
*لقد شكلت مصدر سرور لي منذ بداية حبريتي الثمار الناتجة عن الحوار الدائر بين بعثة لجنة الكرسي الرسولي للعلاقات الدينية مع اليهود والحاخامية الكبرى لبعثة إسرائيل للعلاقات مع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية. أود الإعراب عن شكري لأعضاء البعثتين على تفانيهم وعلى عملهم الشاق كيما تبلغ كمالها هذه المبادرة التي شاءها سلفي السعيد الذكر البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني، وهذا ما أكد عليه خلال يوبيل الألفين الكبير.*
*يشكل لقاؤنا اليوم سانحة ملائمة لرفع الشكران لله الكلي القدرة على بركاته التي رافقت حوار اللجنة الثنائية وللتطلع بأمل نحو دوراته القادمة. إن الإرادة الطيبة التي ميزت جهود الموفدين في مناقشة نقاط الوفاق ونقاط الخلاف أيضا، بانفتاح وصبر، مهدت الطريق لتعاون أكثر فعالية في الحياة العامة. إن اليهود والمسيحيين مهتمون معا بضمان احترام قدسية الحياة البشرية ومركزية العائلة وتربية سليمة للشباب وحرية الدين والضمير لمجتمع سليم. مواضيع الحوار هذه تشكل مرحلة البداية فقط لمسيرة تدريجية آمل بأن تكون أكثر صلابة نحو تفاهم متبادل أفضل.*
*لقد رأينا مؤشرا لفعالية سلسلة اللقاءات هذه في قلقنا المشترك حيال النسبية الأخلاقية والإهانات التي تولدها بحق كرامة الشخص البشري. وإذ تعالج الجماعتان المسائل الأخلاقية الراهنة يعترضهما تحد بإشراك الأشخاص ذوي الإرادة الطيبة على مستوى العقل والإشارة لهم بشكل متزامن إلى الأسس الدينية التي تدعم القيم الأخلاقية. فليواصل الحوار الذي انطلق في إعطاء أفكار بشأن إمكانية أن يعمل المسيحيون واليهود معا لإنماء تقدير المجتمع للإسهام الخاص لتقاليدنا الدينية والأخلاقية. إن المسيحيين في إسرائيل لكونهم يشكلون جزءا صغيرا من السكان يقدرون بشكل خاص فرص الحوار مع جيرانهم اليهود.*
*لا أحد ينكر كون الثقة عاملا جوهريا لحوار فعلي. أكرر اليوم أن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ملتزمة بشكل لا رجوع فيه على الدرب الذي رسمه المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني من أجل مصالحة أصيلة ومستديمة بين المسيحيين واليهود. ووفقا للإعلان المجمعي في عصرنا فإن الكنيسة تواصل تقييم الإرث الروحي المشترك للمسيحيين واليهود وترغب بتفاهم واحترام أعمقين ومتبادلين أكان عبر الدراسات البيبلية واللاهوتية أم عبر الحوارات الأخوية. وليست اللقاءات السبعة للجنة الثنائية التي جرت بين الكرسي الرسولي والحاخامية الكبرى إلا دليلا على هذا! أعبر لكم عن عرفان جميلي على تأكيدكم المتبادل على أن الصداقة بين الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والحاخامية الكبرى ستستمر في نموها في المستقبل ضمن الاحترام والتفاهم.*
*أصدقائي الأعزاء، أعبر مرة أخرى عن تقديري العميق لترحيبكم بي اليوم. وإني لواثق أن صداقتنا ستبقى مثالا للثقة بالحوار بالنسبة ليهود ومسيحيي العالم كله. وإذا نظرنا إلى النتائج التي توصلنا إليها، وحسب وحي القراءات المقدسة فبإمكاننا أن نتطلع بثقة نحو تعاون بين جماعاتنا ـ إلى جانب جميع الأشخاص ذوي الإرادة الحسنة ـ في شجب البغض والاضطهاد في العالم كله. أصلي إلى الله القدير، الذي يختبر ويعرف أفكارنا (مزمور 139، 23)، كي ينيرنا بحكمته فنتمكن من العمل بوصاياه ومن محبته بكل قلوبنا وأنفسنا وقدراتنا (راجع تثنية 6، 5) ومن محبة القريب كما نحب أنفسنا (لاويين 19، 18). *
*شكرا!*


*المصدر اذاعة الفاتيكان*
*وموقع بانيت*






*صور من المركز الاعلامي في القدس لتغطية احداث الزيارة*





























​


----------



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2009)

البابا يلتقي أساقفة الأرض المقدسة ويتلو صلاة افرحي يا ملكة السماء​


*تلا البابا ظهرا صلاة افرحي يا ملكة السماء مع أساقفة الأرض المقدس في العلية، المزيد في تقرير أعده الأب جان مهنا من الأرض المقدسة. 

 

كلمة البابا
أخوتي الأساقفة الأعزاء،
أيها الأب العزيز الحارس،
بفرح كبير أحييكم يا أساقفة الأرض المقدسة، في هذه العلية حيث، حسب التقليد، فتح الله قلبه للتلاميذ الذين اختارهم واحتفل بالسر الفصحي، وحيث أوحى الروح القدس يوم العنصرة للرسل الأوائل الخروج وإعلان البشرى السارة. أشكر الأب بيتسابالا على كلمة الترحيب اللطيفة التي وجهها إلي باسمكم. إنكم تمثلون الجماعات الكاثوليكية في الأرض المقدسة، التي بإيمانها وتفانيها، هي كشموع مضاءة تنير الأماكن المسيحية المقدسة التي تشرفت يوما بحضور يسوع، إلهنا الحي. وقد منحكم هذا الامتياز الخاص وشعبكم مكانا خاصا في قلبي، كخليفة بطرس.
"قبل عيد الفصح، كان يسوع يعلم بأن قد أتت ساعة انتقاله عن هذا العالم إلى أبيه، وكان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم، فبلغ به الحب لهم إلى أقصى حدوده" (يوحنا 1،13). تذكر العلية بالعشاء الأخير لربنا مع بطرس وباقي الرسل وتدعو الكنيسة للتأمل. وبهذا الروح، نلتقي معا، خليفة بطرس مع خلفاء الرسل، في المكان نفسه حيث أظهر يسوع بتقدمة جسده ودمه العمق الجديد لعهد الحب بين الله وشعبه. وفي العلية، يمكن التعبير بكلمات محبة فقط عن سر النعمة والخلاص الذي نحن رسله وسفراؤه وخدامه. ولأنه هو من أحبنا أولا ويواصل محبتنا، نستطيع الإجابة بالمحبة (راجع الله محبة، 2). إن حياتنا كمسيحيين ليست ببساطة جهدا إنسانيا لعيش متطلبات الإنجيل المفروضة علينا كواجبات. ففي الإفخارستيا، ننجذب داخل سر الحب الإلهي. وتصبح حياتنا قبولا مطيعا وفاعلا لقوة حب أُعطي لنا. وهذه المحبة التي تبدل وهي نعمة وحق (راجع يوحنا 17،1)، تحثنا، كأفراد وجماعات، على تخطي تجربة الانطواء على ذاتنا في الأنانية أو الخمول، في العزلة والأحكام المسبقة أم الخوف، وعلى إعطاء ذاتنا بسخاء للرب وللآخرين. وتقودنا كجماعات مسيحية للأمانة لرسالتنا بصراحة وشجاعة (راجع أعمال الرسل 13،4). وفي الراعي الصالح الذي يهب حياته لخرافه، وفي المعلم الذي يغسل أرجل تلاميذه، تجدون، أخوتي الأعزاء، نموذج رسالتكم نفسها في خدمة ربنا الذي ينمي المحبة والشركة.
وللدعوة إلى شركة العقل والقلب المرتبطة بقوة بوصية المحبة وبالدور المركزي الموحد للإفخارستيا في حياتنا، أهمية خاصة في الأرض المقدسة. فالكنائس المسيحية المتعددة الموجودة هنا تمثل إرثا روحيا غنيا ومتنوعا وهي علامة أشكال التفاعل المتنوعة بين الإنجيل والثقافات المتعددة. وهي تذكرنا أيضا بأن رسالة الكنيسة هي أن تبشر بمحبة الله الشاملة وتجمع، من قريب وبعيد، كل الذين دعاهم، فيشكلوا مع تقاليدهم ومواهبهم عائلة الله الواحدة. وقد طبع زمننا، لاسيما منذ المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني، دفع روحي جديد نحو الشركة في التنوع داخل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ووعي مسكوني جديد. فالروح يقود قلوبنا بلطف نحو التواضع والسلام، والقبول المتبادل، التفاهم والتعاون. وهذا الاستعداد الداخلي للوحدة بدفع من الروح القدس هو مقرر كي يتمكن المسيحيون من تحقيق رسالتهم في العالم (راجع يوحنا 21،17).
وبقدر ما تقبل عطية المحبة وتنمو في الكنيسة، سيكون الحضور المسيحي حيا في الأرض المقدسة والمناطق القريبة. ولهذا الحضور أهمية حيوية لخير المجتمع كله. إن كلمات يسوع الواضحة حول الرباط الوثيق بين محبة الله ومحبة القريب، وحول الرحمة والرأفة والوداعة والسلام والمغفرة، هي خميرة قادرة على تبديل القلوب وصقل الأعمال. إن المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط، ومع باقي الأشخاص ذوي الإرادة الطيبة، يساهمون، كمواطنين مخلصين ومسؤولين، وعلى الرغم من المصاعب والتضييقات، في تنمية وترسيخ مناخ سلام في التعددية. وأرغب بتكرار ما أكدته في رسالة عيد الميلاد 2006 للكاثوليك في الشرق الأوسط: "أعبر بعاطفة عن قربي الشخصي في هذا الوضع الإنساني غير المستقر والألم اليومي والخوف والأمل الذي تعيشون فيه. وأكرر على مسامع جماعاتكم كلام المخلص:"لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير فقد حسن لدى أبيكم أن ينعم عليكم بالملكوت" (لوقا 32،12). (رسالة قداسة البابا بندكتس السادس عشر إلى الكاثوليك العائشين في منطقة الشرق الأوسط لمناسبة عيد الميلاد، 21 ديسمبر 2006).
أخوتي الأساقفة الأعزاء، اتكلوا على مساندتي وتشجيعي في عمل كل ما هو بمقدوركم لمساعدة أخوتنا وأخواتنا المسيحيين ليبقوا هنا في أرض أجدادهم ويكونوا رسل السلام ورواده. أقدر جهودكم المبذولة لتقدموا إليهم، وكمواطنين ناضجين ومسؤولين، العناية الروحية، والقيم والمبادئ التي تساعدهم على القيام بدورهم في المجتمع. ومن خلال التعليم، والتنشئة المهنية وباقي المبادرات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية، من الممكن تحسين أوضاعهم. ومن جهتي، أجدد ندائي لأخوتنا وأخواتنا في العالم كله ليساعدوا الجماعات المسيحية في الأرض المقدسة والشرق الأوسط ويذكروها في صلواتهم. أرغب بانتهاز هذه الفرصة للتعبير عن امتناني للخدمة المقدمة للحجاج الكثر والزائرين الذين يأتون إلى الأرض المقدسة بحثا عن إلهام وتجدد على خطى يسوع. إن تاريخ الإنجيل المقروء في بيئته التاريخية والجغرافية، يصبح حيا وغنيا بالمعاني، ويتم التوصل لفهم أكثر وضوحا لمعنى كلمات الرب وأفعاله. خبرات كثيرة تستحق الذكر لحجاج الأرض المقدسة قد تحققت أيضا بفضل ضيافتكم وإرشادكم الأخوي، لاسيما من قبل الأخوة الفرنسيسكان لحراسة الأراضي المقدسة. وأرغب في تأكيد تقدير وامتنان الكنيسة الجامعة على هذه الخدمة، وآمل، أن يقصد هذا المكان في المستقبل عدد أكبر من الحجاج. 
أخوتي الأعزاء، وإذ نوجه صلاتنا الفرحة إلى مريم، سلطانة السماء، فلنضع بثقة بين يديها الخير والتجدد الروحي لجميع مسيحيي الأرض المقدسة. وليتمكنوا بإرشاد رعاتهم، من النمو في الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة والمواظبة على رسالتهم في تعزيز الشركة والسلام.


البابا يزور كاتدرائية اللاتين في القدس​​
​​
بعد تلاوته صلاة افرحي يا ملكة السماء في العلية توجه البابا بندكتس السادس عشر إلى كاتدرائية اللاتين في القدس المشيدة في العام 1847 تاريخ إنشاء بطريركية القدس للاتين، وألقى كلمة قال فيها:

كلمة البابا
صاحب الغبطة، أشكركم على كلمات الترحيب وأشكر أيضا البطريرك السابق وأؤكد لكما أمنياتي الأخوية وصلواتي.
أخوتي وأخواتي الأعزاء في المسيح، إنني مسرور بوجودي اليوم معكم في هذه الكاتدرائية، حيث تواصل الجماعة المسيحية في القدس الاجتماع كما فعلت منذ عصور، وفي الواقع منذ نشأة الكنيسة. وفي هذه المدينة، كان بطرس أول من أعلن بشرى يسوع المسيح السارة يوم العنصرة، عندما انضم زهاء ثلاثة آلاف شخص إلى عدد الرسل. وهنا أيضا، كان المسيحيون الأوائل "يواظبون على تعليم الرسل والمشاركة وكسر الخبز والصلوات" (أعمال الرسل 2، 42). ومن أورشليم انتشر الإنجيل "في كل الأرض... وحتى أقاصي العالم" (المزمور 19، 4)، وفي كل زمن آزرت جهد مرسلي الإنجيل صلوات المؤمنين المجتمعين حول مذبح الرب، لابتهال قوة الروح القدس لعمل البشارة. 
وكانت هناك بنوع خاص صلوات من دعوتهم أن يكونوا، وكما قالت القديسة تريزا دي ليزيو، "الحب العميق في قلب الكنيسة" (رسالة إلى الأخت ماريا القلب الأقدس)، الذي يؤازر عمل البشارة. أرغب بتوجيه تحية تقدير خاصة لرسالة التأمليين الحاضرين هنا وأشكرهم على تفانيهم السخي في حياة الصلاة والتضحية. أشكركم جزيل الشكر على الصلوات التي ترفعونها على نية خدمتي الجامعة وأسألكم أن تكلوا للرب دوما عملي في خدمة شعب الله في العالم كله. وبكلمات صاحب المزامير، أسألكم أنا أيضًا أن "تطلبوا السلام لأورشليم" (المزمور6،122)، وترفعوا الصلاة دوما من أجل نهاية النزاع الذي سبب آلاما جمة لشعوب هذه المنطقة. والآن، أمنحكم بركتي.



اذاعة الفاتيكان


*


----------



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2009)

عصر الثلاثاء توجه البابا بندكتس السادس عشر إلى وادي يوشافاط، الواقع قبالة كنيسة الجسمانية وبستان الزيتون، حيث احتفل بالقداس الإلهي. لنتسمع إلى التفاصيل في تقرير وافانا به الأب جان مهنا من القدس


 
... ألقى الحبر الأعظم عظة قال فيها: 

أيها الأخوة والأخوات الأعزاء في الرب،
"المسيح قام هللويا!" بهذه الكلمات أحييكم بعاطفة كبيرة. أشكر البطريرك فؤاد الطوال على كلمة الترحيب باسمكم، وأعبر أيضا، وقبل أي شيء، عن فرحتي بوجودي هنا للاحتفال بهذه الإفخارستيا معكم، يا كنيسة أورشليم. اجتمعنا هنا عند أقدام جبل الزيتون، حيث صلى ربنا وتألم، وحيث بكى حبا بهذه المدينة ورغبة بأن تعرف "طريق السلام" (راجع لوقا 19،42)، وهنا حيث عاد لأبيه مانحا بركته الأرضية الأخيرة لتلاميذه ولنا. نعانق اليوم هذه البركة. إنه يهبها لكم بطريقة خاصة، أخوتي وأخواتي الأعزاء المتحدين برابط مستمر مع الرسل الأوائل الذين التقوا الرب القائم في كسر الخبز واختبروا فيض الروح القدس في "الغرفة بالطابق العلوي"، واهتدوا بعظة القديس بطرس وباقي الرسل. أوجه تحياتي أيضا لجميع الحاضرين وبنوع خاص لمؤمني الأرض المقدسة الذين ولأسباب متعددة لم يستطيعوا أن يكونوا معنا اليوم. 
وكخليفة القديس بطرس، سرت على خطاه لأعن الرب القائم بينكم وأثبتكم في إيمان آبائكم وألتمس لكم العزاء، عطية الباراقليط. ومن خلال وجودي اليوم أمامكم، أرغب بالاعتراف بالمصاعب والحرمان والألم والمعاناة التي قاساها كثيرون بينكم بسبب تبعات النزاعات التي آلمت هذه الأراضي فضلا عن خبرة التنقل المرة التي عرفتها عائلاتكم والتي ـ لا سمح الله ـ قد تعرفها مجددا. آمل بأن يشكل حضوري علامة أنكم غير منسيين وأن حضوركم الدائم وشهادتكم هما في الواقع ثمينان في عيني الله ومكون هام لمستقبل هذه الأراضي. وبسبب جذوركم العميقة في هذه الأماكن، وثقافتكم المسيحية العريقة والقوية، وثقتكم الدائمة بوعود الله، إنكم يا مسيحيي الأرض المقدسة، مدعوون لتكونوا ليس كمنارة إيمان للكنيسة الجامعة وحسب، إنما أيضا كخميرة تناغم، حكمة وتوازن في حياة مجتمع، كان ويستمر في أن يكون متعدد الإتنيات والأديان.
وفي القراءة الثانية، يدعو بولس الرسول أهل قولسي "ليسعوا إلى الأمور التي في العلى حيث المسيح قد جلس عن يمين الله" (قولسي 3،1).? يتردد صدى هذه الكلمات بقوة هنا، عند أقدام بستان الجسمانية، حيث قبل يسوع كأس الألم بطاعة كاملة لمشيئة الآب، وحيث بحسب التقليد جلس عن يمين الآب ليتشفع لنا باستمرار، أعضاء جسده. إن القديس بولس، سفير الرجاء المسيحي، عرف قيمة هذا الرجاء وثمنه في الألم والاضطهاد حبا بالإنجيل، ولم يتردد في قناعته بأن قيامة المسيح كانت بداية الخليقة الجديدة. وكما قال لنا:"فإذا ظهر المسيح الذي هو حياتكم، تظهرون أنتم أيضا عندئذ معه في المجد" (قولسي 3،4)!
إن إرشاد بولس "فاسعوا إلى الأمور التي في العلى" ينبغي أن يتردد صداه على الدوام في قلوبنا. إن كلماته ترشدنا إلى تمام رؤية الإيمان في أورشليم السماوية حيث، وطبقا للنبوءات القديمة، سيكفكف الله كل دمعة تسيل من عيونهم وسيعد مأدبة خلاص لجميع الشعوب (راجع أشعيا 25،6 ـ 8؛ رؤيا 21،2 ـ4).
هذا هو الرجاء، وهذه هي الرؤية التي تدفع جميع الذين يحبون أورشليم الأرضية لرؤيتها كنبوءة ووعد لتلك المصالحة الشاملة والسلام الذي يريده الله للعائلة البشرية كلها. للأسف، وعند أسوار هذه المدينة نفسها، إننا مدعوون لندرك كم أن عالمنا بعيد عن إتمام تلك النبوءة والوعد. في هذه المدينة نفسها حيث انتصرت الحياة على الموت، وفاض الروح كأول ثمرة للخليقة الجديدة، يواصل الرجاء محاربة اليأس والحرمان واللامبالاة، في ما تهدد الأنانية، والنزاع، والانقسام، وثقل الإساءات الماضية السلام الذي هو عطية الله ودعوته. ولهذا السبب، ينبغي على الجماعة المسيحية في هذه المدينة التي رأت قيامة المسيح وفيض الروح، بذل المستطاع للحفاظ على الرجاء الذي يعطيه الإنجيل، آخذة في عين الاعتبار علامة الانتصار النهائي للمسيح على الخطيئة والموت، وشاهدة على قوة الغفران ومبينة طبيعة الكنيسة الأكثر عمقا كعلامة وسر بشرية متصالحة، متجددة وواحدة في المسيح، آدم الجديد.
وإذ نجتمع عند أسوار هذه المدينة، المقدسة لدى أتباع الديانات الثلاث الكبرى، كيف لنا ألا نتجه بفكرنا نحو دعوة القدس الشاملة؟ وهذه الدعوة التي أعلنها الأنبياء تظهر كحدث أكيد وواقع لا رجوع عنه مؤسس على تاريخ هذه المدينة المتشابك وشعبها. إن اليهود، المسلمين والمسيحيين يعتبرون هذه المدينة كوطنهم الروحي، وكم هناك حاجة لجعلها حقا "مدينة السلام" لكل الشعوب، حيث يستطيع الجميع أن يأتوا في زيارة حج بحثا عن الله وللإصغاء لصوته "صوت يتكلم بالسلام" (راجع سفر المزامير 85،8)!
كانت أورشليم على الدوام مدينة يتردد في شوارعها صدى لغات مختلفة وتدوس حجارتها شعوب من كل عرق ولغة وتشكل أسوارها رمزا لعناية الله بالعائلة البشرية كلها. وكعالم صغير في عالمنا المعولم، وإذا شاءت هذه المدينة أن تعيش دعوتها الشاملة فعليها أن تكون مكانا يعلم الشمولية، واحترام الآخرين، والحوار والتفاهم المتبادل، مكانا حيث يتم تخطي الأحكام المسبقة والجهل والخوف الذي يغذيها، بالنزاهة والاستقامة والبحث عن السلام. ولا ينبغي أن يكون بين هذه الأسوار مكان للانغلاق، والتمييز، والعنف والظلم. ويجب على المؤمنين بإله الرحمة ـ يهودا، مسيحيين ومسلمين ـ أن يكونوا أول العاملين لتنمية ثقافة المصالحة والسلام، ولو كانت الميسرة بطيئة وثقل الذكريات الماضية أليما.
أرغب هنا بالإشارة مباشرة إلى الواقع المأساوي ـ الذي هو مصدر قلق دائم لجميع الذين يحبون هذه المدينة وهذه الأرض ـ واقع رحيل عدد كبير من المسيحيين في السنوات الأخيرة. ولو دفعت أسباب مقنعة كثيرين، وخصوصا الشباب، للهجرة، فإن هذا القرار يؤدي لافتقار هذه المدينة ثقافيا وروحيا. وأرغب اليوم بتكرار ما قلته في مناسبات أخرى: هناك مكان للجميع في الأرض المقدسة! وإذ أحث السلطات على احترام ودعم الحضور المسيحي هنا، أرغب في الآن معا بأن أؤكد لكم تضامن ومحبة ومؤازرة كل الكنيسة والكرسي الرسولي.
أيها الأصدقاء الأعزاء، وبالعودة إلى الإنجيل الذي استمعنا إليه، يسرع القديس بطرس والقديس يوحنا إلى القبر الفارغ وقيل إن يوحنا "رأى وآمن" (يوحنا 20،8)، وهنا في الأرض المقدسة، وبأعين الإيمان، إنكم لسعداء إلى جانب الحجاج القادمين من كل أنحاء العالم والذين تغص بهم الكنائس والمزارات، برؤية الأماكن التي تقدست بحضور المسيح، وبخدمته الأرضية، آلامه، موته وقيامته وعطية روحه القدوس. هنا، ومثل القديس توما، منحتم فرصة "لمس" الوقائع التاريخية التي هي في أساس إيماننا بابن الله. وما أتمناه منكم أن تواصلوا يوما فيوم في أن "تروا وتؤمنوا" بعلامات العناية الإلهية ورحمة الله الأكيدة، و"تنصتوا" بإيمان ورجاء متجددين لكلمات الوعظ الرسولي المعزية و"تلمسوا" ينابيع النعمة في الأسرار وتثبتوا في الآخرين التزامهم ببداية جديدة، الحرية النابعة من المغفرة، النور الداخلي والسلام، القادرة على حمل الخلاص حتى إلى الأوضاع البشرية الأكثر ظلمة.
وفي كنيسة القبر المقدس، كرم الحجاج على مدى القرون الحجر الذي يقول عنه التقليد إنه وضع على باب القبر فجر قيامة المسيح. ونعود غالبا إلى هذا القبر الفارغ حيث نؤكد مجددا إيماننا بانتصار الحياة ونرفع الصلاة كيما يزال بقوة النور والحياة اللذين يسطعان منذ فجر الفصح من أورشليم على العالم أجمع، كل "حجر ثقيل" من على باب قلوبنا، يمنعنا من الاستسلام الكامل للإيمان والرجاء ومحبة الله. المسيح قام، هللويا! المسيح قام حقا قام، هللويا!


----------



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2009)

*الالاف يشاركون في قداس يترأسه قداسة البابا بالقدس*

*يشارك في هذه الاثناء الالاف من المصلين في القداس الحبري الذي يترأسه قداسة البابا في البستان المجاور لكنيسة الجثمانية في وادي قدرون على سفوح جبل الزيتون في القدس*

















































*الخطاب الذي القاه قداسة البابا خلال القداس الحبري في القدس




*





*الساحة التي يقام بها القداس خلال التحضيرات للقداس*


----------



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2009)

المصدر


----------



## ارووجة (12 مايو 2009)

فيديو التحضيرات النهاية لزيارة قداسة البابا بندكتوس ال16 الى الناصرة
[YOUTUBE]3ogLAYujR9M&[/YOUTUBE]​ 






​ 
*المكان المعد لهبوط الطائرة العامودية للبابا* ​ 








​ 


 












​ 





​ 


 





​ 




​ 






​ 




​ 




​ 




​


----------



## ارووجة (13 مايو 2009)

*البابا يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي في باحة كنيسة المهد*​ 


* فيديو خاص *

*بعد لقائه الرئيس محمود عباس توجه البابا بندكتس السادس عشر إلى باحة كنيسة المهد في بيت لحم حيث احتفل بالقداس الإلهي وتليت صلاة من أجل أطفال غزة. *

*عظة البابا*
*أيها الأخوة والأخوات الأعزاء بالمسيح،*
*أشكر الله الكلي القدرة لأنه منحني نعمة المجيء إلى بيت لحم، لا لأكرم المكان الذي ولد فيه المسيح وحسب بل لأكون إلى جانبكم أيضا، أيها الأخوة والأخوات بالإيمان في الأراضي الفلسطينية. أعرب عن امتناني للبطريرك فؤاد الطوال على المشاعر التي عبر عنها باسمكم وأحيي بمودة أخوتي الأساقفة وجميع الكهنة والرهبان والراهبات والمؤمنين العلمانيين الذي لا يألون جهدا لتثبيت هذه الكنيسة المحلية في الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة. يتجه قلبي بنوع خاص إلى الحجاج القادمين من غزة الممزقة نتيجة الحرب: أسألكم أن تبلغوا عائلاتكم وجماعاتكم معانقتي الحارة لها وتعبروا عن تعازي على الخسائر والصعاب والآلام التي تكبدتموها. كونوا على ثقة بتضامني تضامني معكم خلال مسيرة إعادة التعمير وبصلواتي كي يرفع الحصار بأسرع وقت. *
*"لا تخافوا! ها أنا أبشركم بخبر عظيم ... ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص" (لوقا 2، 10 ? 11). ما يزال يتردد في هذه المدينة صدى رسالة مجيء المسيح، الذي أعلن في السماوات بأصوات الملائكة، كما يتردد وسط العائلات وفي المنازل والعالم كله. قال الملائكة إنه "فرح عظيم" يعم الشعب بأجمعه (لوقا 2، 10). رسالة الفرح هذه تعلن أن المسيح ابن الله وابن داود ولد "من أجلكم": من أجلك ومن أجلي ومن أجل رجال ونساء كل زمان ومكان. في تدبير الله أصبحت بيت لحم "صغرى مدن يهوذا" (ميخا 5، 1) مكان مجد أبدي: المكان حيث شاء الله في ملء الأزمنة أن يصير إنسانا ليضع حدا لسيطرة الخطيئة والموت ويحمل حياة جديدة ووافرة لعالم أمسى قديما، متعبا، مضطهدا وبدون أمل.*
*بالنسبة إلى رجال ونساء كل مكان، فإن بيت لحم مرتبطة برسالة الولادة الجديدة والتجدد والنور والحرية. مع ذلك فإن هذا الوعد الرائع يبدو بيننا بعيدا عن أن يتحقق! وتبدو بعيدة مملكة السلام والأمن والعدل والكمال التي تحدث عنها النبي أشعيا كما سمعنا في القراءة الأولى (راجع أشعيا 9، 7) والتي نعلنها بشكل نهائي مع مجيء يسوع المسيح، المسيح والملك!*
*منذ ولادته كان يسوع ولا يزال حتى اليوم "علامة لسقوط كثيرين وقيام كثيرين آخرين" (لوقا 2، 34). رب الجنود، "يكون منذ القديم، منذ أيام الأزل" (ميخا 5، 2)، كان يريد تدشين مملكته مولودا في هذه المدينة الصغيرة فدخل عالمنا بصمت وبتواضع مغارة، مضجعا في مذود كطفل محتاج. في بيت لحم وسط مختلف أنواع التضاربات، تصرخ هذه الحجارة "البشرى السارة"، رسالة الفداء التي دعيت هذه المدينة قبل غيرها إلى إعلانها على ملء العالم. وفي الواقع وبطريقة تتخطى كل التطلعات والآمال البشرية أظهر الله أمانته لوعوده. ففي ولادة ابنه أعلن مجيء ملكوت المحبة: محبة إلهية تشفي وتسمو بالإنسان، محبة تظهر في ذل وضعف الصليب لكنها تنتصر في القيامة المجيدة لحياة جديدة. أعلن المسيح عن مملكة ليست من هذا العالم، مع ذلك فهي مملكة قادرة على تغييره لأن لديها سلطان تبديل القلوب وإنارة العقول وتقوية الإرادات. إن يسوع إذ اتخذ جسدنا بكل ضعفه وبدله بقوة روحه دعانا لنكون شهودا لانتصاره على الخطيئة والموت. وهذا ما تدعونا إليه رسالة بيت لحم: لنكون شهودا لانتصار محبة الله على البغض والأنانية والخوف والضغينة التي تشل العلاقات الإنسانية وتولد انشقاقات بين الأخوة، الواجب أن يعيشوا بوحدة، ودمارا حيث ينبغي أن يبني البشر، ويأسا حيث يجب أن تتفتح براعم الرجاء!*
*"لأننا في الرجاء نلنا الخلاص" يقول الرسول بولس (رومة 8، 24) ويؤكد بحس واقعي أن الخليقة "تئن حتى اليوم من مثل أوجاع الولادة"، حتى إذا كنا نحن "الذين لنا باكورة الروح" ننتظر بفارغ الصبر إتمام الفداء (راجع رومة 8، 22 ? 24). في القراءة الثانية يستخلص بولس من التجسد عبرة يمكن تطبيقها بشكل خاص على الآلام التي تختبرونها أنتم يا من اختاركم إله في بيت لحم: "نعمة الله ظهرت لتعلمنا أن نمتنع عن الكفر وشهوات هذه الدنيا لنعيش بتعقل وصلاح وتقوى منتظرين اليوم المبارك الذي نرجوه يوم ظهور مجد إلهنا العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح" (طيطس 2، 11 ? 13).*
*أليست هي الفضائل التي تطلب من رجال ونساء يعيشون في الرجاء؟ في المكانة الأولى الارتداد المستمر للمسيح الذي ينعكس ليس فقط من خلال أعمالنا إنما أيضا عبر طريقة تفكيرنا: شجاعة التخلي عن خطوط أفكار ومبادرات وردود فعل غير مثمرة وعقيمة، ثقافة نمط تفكير سلمي يستند إلى العدالة واحترام حقوق وواجبات الجميع والالتزام في التعاون من أجل الخير المشترك ومن ثم الثبات في الخير وفي رفض الشر. في بيت لحم يطلب من رسل المسيح ثبات خاص: ثبات في الشهادة الأمينة لمجد الله المعلن عنه في ولادة ابنه، البشرى السارة لسلامه الآتي من السماء ليقيم في الأرض.*
*"لا تخافوا!". هي الرسالة التي يسلمها لكم اليوم خليفة بطرس، مرددا رسالة الملائكة الفصحية والرسالة التي تركها لكم السعيد الذكر البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني في سنة اليوبيل الكبير، يوبيل مولد المسيح. اتكلوا على صلوات وتضامن أخوتكم وأخواتكم في الكنيسة الجامعة واعملوا بمبادرات عملية على تمتين حضوركم وتوفير إمكانات جديدة إلى الراغبين في الرحيل. كونوا جسر حوار وتعاون بناء في صنع ثقافة سلام تتخطى الجمود الحالي للخوف والأعمال العدوانية والحرمان. ابنوا كنائسكم المحلية فتجعلوا منها مختبرات حوار ومسامحة ورجاء وكذلك أيضا مختبرات تضامن ومحبة عملية.*
*وقبل كل شيء كونوا شهودا لعظمة الحياة، الحياة الجديدة التي وهبنا إياها المسيح القائم من بين الأموات، الحياة القادرة على إنارة وتبديد الأوضاع الإنسانية الأكثر ظلمة ويأسا. إن أرضكم لا تحتاج فقط إلى بنيات اقتصادية وسياسية جديدة، إنما وبشكل أهم ـ بإمكاننا أن نقول ـ إلى بنية تحتية "روحية" قادرة على بلورة طاقات جميع الرجال والنساء ذوي الإرادة الطيبة في خدمة التربية والنمو وتعزيز الخير المشترك. لديكم الموارد الإنسانية لبناء ثقافة السلام والاحترام المتبادل القادرين على ضمان مستقبل أفضل لأبنائكم. أمامكم هذه المهمة النبيلة. لا تخافوا!*
*إن بازيليك المهد القديمة، التي امتحنها ثقل العصور ورياح التاريخ، تنتصب أمامنا كشاهدة على الإيمان الذي يغلب العالم (راجع 1 يوحنا 5، 4). لا يسع أي شخص يزور بيت لحم ألا يلاحظ أن الباب الذي ندخل من خلاله بيت الرب قد أضحى ضيقا عبر العصور. فلنصل اليوم كيما، وبنعمة الله وبفضل التزامنا، ينفتح أمامنا على مصراعيه الباب المؤدي إلى سر مقام الله بين البشر، باب هيكل شركتنا بمحبته، الباب المؤدي إلى عالم السلام والفرح الدائمين، ولينفتح هذا الباب أمام كل قلب بشري ليجدده ويبدله. وهكذا تواصل بيت لحم ترداد الرسالة الموكلة للرعاة، لنا وللإنسانية: "المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام للناس أهل رضاه"! آمين.*


----------



## ارووجة (13 مايو 2009)

*كلمة البابا خلا حفل الترحيب في القصر الرئاسي ببيت لحم*​ 
















 



*زار البابا بندكتس السادس عشر صباح الأربعاء مدينة بيت لحم حيث التقى رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية محمود عباس. المزيد في تقرير أعده الأب جان مهنا من الأرض المقدسة. 

 *

*كلمة البابا*
*سيدي الرئيس،*
*أيها الأصدقاء الأعزاء، *
*أحييكم جميعا من صميم القلب، وأشكر بحرارة الرئيس السيد محمود عباس على كلمته الترحيبية. لم تكن رحلة الحج في أراضي الكتاب المقدس لتكتمل بدون زيارة بيت لحم، مدينة داود ومكان مولد يسوع المسيح. ولم أستطع زيارة الأرض المقدسة بدون قبول دعوة الرئيس عباس الكريمة لزيارة هذه الأراضي كي أحيي الشعب الفلسطيني. أعلم كم تألمتم، وأنكم تتألمون من جراء الاضطرابات التي تعاني منها هذه الأرض منذ عشرات السنين. يتوجه قلبي إلى جميع العائلات التي فقدت مساكنها. سأزور عصر اليوم مخيم عايدة للاجئين لأعرب عن تضامني مع الشعب الذي فقد الكثير. وأتوجه إليكم، يا من تبكون أقارب وأحباء فقدتموهم في العمليات العدائية، خصوصا خلال النزاع الأخير في غزة، لأؤكد لكم أنني أشاطركم أحزانكم وأذكركم باستمرار في صلواتي. في الواقع، إني أذكركم جميعا في صلواتي اليومية، وأبتهل من الله العلي هبة السلام، سلام عادل ودائم في الأراضي الفلسطينية وفي المنطقة بأسرها.*
*سيدي الرئيس، إن الكرسي الرسولي يدعم حق شعبكم في وطن فلسطيني سيد، في أرض أجدادكم، آمن ويعيش بسلام مع جيرانه ضمن حدود معترف بها دوليا. إني أشجعكم وأشجع شعبكم، وإن بدا هذا الهدف بعيد التحقيق في الحاضر، على إبقاء شعلة الرجاء حية، رجاء قادر على إيجاد درب لقاء بين التطلعات الشرعية للإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين نحو السلام والاستقرار. وكما قال سلفي السعيد الذكر البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني "لا سلام بدون عدالة ولا عدالة بدون غفران" (رسالة اليوم العالمي للسلام 2002). أتوسل إلى جميع الأطراف المورطة في هذا النزاع القديم العهد كي تضع جانبا كل خلاف وتضارب لا يزال عائقا أمام طريق المصالحة ليسلكها الجميع بسخاء ورحمة وبدون أي تمييز. إن تواجدا عادلا وسلميا بين شعوب الشرق الأوسط يمكن أن يتحقق فقط بروح التعاون والاحترام المتبادل حيث يتم الاعتراف بالحقوق والكرامة واحترامها. أسألكم جميعا، وأسأل زعماءكم، أن تستأنفوا بالتزام متجدد هذه الأهداف وتعملوا على تحقيقها، وبشكل خاص اسأل الجماعة الدولية أن تستخدم نفوذها لإيجاد حل. إني على ثقة أنه ومن خلال حوار صادق ومستديم وضمن احترام تطلعات العدالة بالإمكان الوصول إلى سلام دائم في هذه الأراضي.*
*رجائي أن يتم التخفيف من المشاكل الخطيرة المتعلقة بأمن إسرائيل والأراضي الفلسطينية بهدف توفير حرية تنقل أوسع مع اهتمام خاص بالروابط العائلية والدخول إلى الأماكن المقدسة. للفلسطينيين، شأن كل شعب آخر، الحق الطبيعي في الزواج وتكوين عائلة وفي العمل والتربية والعناية الصحية. أصلي أيضا، وبعون الجماعة الدولية، كي تستمر عملية إعادة بناء المنازل والمدارس والمستشفيات التي تضررت أو دمرتها المعارك وخصوصا خلال النزاع الأخير في غزة. وهذا أمر جوهري كي يتمكن شعب هذه الأرض من العيش في أوضاع يسودها السلام الدائم والرفاهية. إن بنيات تحتية مستقرة قادرة على إعطاء شبابكم أفضل فرص لاكتساب اختصاصات فعالة والحصول على أماكن عمل مع أجر عادل ما يسمح لهم بالتالي من أداء دورهم في تحسين حياة جماعاتهم. أوجه هذا النداء إلى الشبان الكثيرين الحاضرين اليوم في الأراضي الفلسطينية: اعملوا كي لا يثير ما شاهدتموه من خسائر في الأرواح ودمار خيبة الأمل والمشاعر المرة الطعم في قلوبكم. تشجعوا على مقاومة كل إغراء قد يحملكم على اللجوء إلى أعمال عنف أو إرهاب، بل بالعكس اعملوا كي تجدد خبرتكم عزمكم على بناء السلام وليكن كل هذا حافزا لكم لتقديم إسهام دائم لمستقبل فلسطين فتكون لها مكانتها على المسرح الدولي. فليكن كل هذا محركا لمشاعر الرحمة تجاه جميع المتألمين والتزاما من أجل المصالحة وثقة تامة بإمكانية الوصول إلى مستقبل ساطع. *
*سيدي الرئيس، أيها الأصدقاء المجتمعون هنا في بيت لحم، أسأل للشعب الفلسطيني كله بركات أبينا السماوي وحمايته، وأرفع الصلاة التي أنشدها الملائكة في هذا المكان "السلام على الأرض للبشر ذوي الإرادة الطيبة". شكرا. وليكن الله معكم.*


اذاعة الفاتيكان


----------



## ارووجة (13 مايو 2009)

يزور مستشفى كاريتاس للأطفال​ 
















​ 



*زار البابا عصر اليوم الأربعاء مستشفى كاريتاس للأطفال الذي أبصر النور عام 1978.*

*كلمة البابا*
*أيها الأصدقاء الأعزاء، *
*أحييكم بعاطفة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح، " الذي مات، بل قام، وهو الذي عن يمين الله والذي يشفع لنا" (راجع روما 34،8). فليملأ قلوبكم بالفرح إيمانكم بقيامته وبوعده بحياة جديدة بواسطة المعمودية، في هذا الزمن الفصحي!*
*إنني ممتن لكلمة الترحيب التي وجهها إلي باسمكم الأب ميكايل شايغير، رئيس جمعية كيندرهيلف، والسيد إيرنيست لانغينساند الذي ينهي ولايته كرئيس مجلس إدارة مستشفى كاريتاس للأطفال، والأخت إيريكا نوبس رئيسة الجماعة المحلية لراهبات القديسة أليصابات الفرنسيسكانيات في بادوفا. أوجه تحية قلبية أيضا لرئيس الأساقفة روبرت زولليتش والمطران كورت كوش ويمثلان مجلسي أساقفة ألمانيا وسويسرا اللذين ساهما في تنمية رسالة مستشفى كاريتاس للأطفال بمساعدتهما المادية السخية. أشكر الله على هذه السانحة للتعبير للإداريين، الأطباء، الممرضات والعاملين في مستشفى كاريتاس للأطفال، عن تقديري للخدمة الثمينة التي قدموها ـ ويواصلون تقديمها ـ للأطفال في بيت لحم وكل فلسطين منذ أكثر من خمسين سنة. أسس الأب ارنيست شنيدريغ هذا المركز اقتناعا منه بأن الأطفال الأبرياء يستحقون مكانا آمنا مما قد يسبب لهم ألما في أزمنة وأماكن النزاع. وبفضل إسهام تشيردلنز ريليف بيت لحم، ظلت هذه المؤسسة واحة هانئة للأكثر ضعفا، وسطعت كمنارة رجاء بالنسبة لقدرة تغلب المحبة على الكراهية والسلام على العنف.*
*وللمرضى الشباب وأفراد أسرهم المستفيدين من مساعدتكم، أود القول بكل بساطة: "البابا معكم"! هو اليوم معكم شخصيا ولكنه، وفي كل يوم، يرافق روحيا بأفكاره وصلواته، كل فرد منكم، سائلا الله القدير أن يرعاكم بعنايته الدائمة.*
*وصف الأب شنيدريغ هذا المكان "بأحد أصغر الجسور المبنية من أجل السلام". أما الآن وقد ارتفع عدد الأسرة من أربعة عشر إلى ثمانين سريرا ويتم الاهتمام سنويا بحاجات آلاف الأطفال، فلم يعد جسرا صغيرا! فهو يجمع أشخاصا من بلدان ولغات وديانات متعددة، باسم ملكوت الله، ملكوت السلام (راجع روما 17،14). أشجعكم من كل قلبي على مواظبة رسالتكم في إظهار المحبة لجميع المرضى، الفقراء والضعفاء.*
*واحتفالا بعيد العذراء سيدة فاطمة، أود اختتام كلمتي طالبا شفاعة مريم في ما أمنح الأطفال والجميع بركتي الرسولية. لنصلي:*
*يا مريم، شفاء المرضى، وملجأ الخطأة وأم الفادي: نتحد مع الأجيال الكثيرة التي دعتك "مباركة". أصغي لأبنائك نحن الذين ندعو اسمك. لقد وعدت أطفال فاطمة الثلاث: "في النهاية، سينتصر قلبي الطاهر". ليكن كذلك! فلينتصر الحب على الكراهية، التضامن على الانقسام والسلام على كل شكل من أشكال العنف! وليعلمنا الحب الذي حملته لابنك أن نحب الله من كل قلبنا، وكل قوتنا وكل نفسنا. فليرنا الله القدير رحمته ويشددنا بقوته ويغمرنا بكل خير (راجع لوقا1، 46 ـ 56). نسأل ابنك يسوع أن يبارك هؤلاء الأطفال وكل الأطفال المتألمين في العالم أجمع كي ينالوا صحة الجسد وقوة العقل وسلام النفس، ويدركوا خصوصا بأنهم محبوبون بمحبة لا حدود لها: محبة المسيح التي تفوق كل معرفة (راجع أفسس 3، 19).*
*آمين. *


----------



## ارووجة (13 مايو 2009)

*البابا يزور مخيم عايدة للاجئين الفلسطينيين*​





*قام البابا بندكتس السادس عشر بعد ظهر الأربعاء بزيارة لمخيم عايدة للاجئين الفلسطينيين في بيت لحم يرافقه بطريرك القدس للاتين فؤاد الطوال. وكان في استقبال البابا المسؤول عن المخيم وحشد غفير من اللاجئين الفلسطينيين. مخيم عايدة هو أحد المخيمات في الضفة الغربية التي تأوي زهاء مليون وثلاثمائة ألف لاجئ فلسطيني شُردوا من منازلهم على دفعتين: لدى نشأة إسرائيل في العام 1948 وخلال حرب العام 1967. ويشكل مخيم عايدة الواقع شمال مدينة بيت لحم مثالا للتعايش الإسلامي ـ المسيحي إذ يضم خمسة آلاف لاجئ تقريبا بينهم بعض الأسر المسيحية. المزيد من التفاصيل في تقرير أعده الأب جان مهنا من الأرض المقدسة. 

*

*وألقى البابا كلمة في المخيم قال فيها:*

*السيد الرئيس،*
*أيها الأصدقاء،*​*تتيح لي هذه الزيارة السعيدة إلى مخيم عايدة للاجئين التعبير عن تضامني مع كل الفلسطينيين بدون مأوى الذين يأملون بالعودة إلى مسقط رؤوسهم والعيش في وطن لهم. أشكرك سيدي الرئيس، على تحيتك اللطيفة، وأشكر أيضا السيدة أبو زيد وباقي المتكلمين. كما أعرب للمسؤولين عن وكالة أونروا لإغاثة اللاجئين عن تقديري الذي يشاطرني إياه عدد لا يحصى من الرجال والنساء في العالم، عملهم هنا وفي مخيمات أخرى في المنطقة. *
*وأحيي بنوع خاص أطفال المدرسة ومعلميها. من خلال التزامكم التربوي تعبرون عن رجاء بالمستقبل. إلى كل الشباب الحاضر هنا أقول: جددوا قواكم وجهودكم واستعدوا للوقت الذي ستقع على كاهلكم مسؤولية شؤون الفلسطينيين في الغد الآتي. وللأهل دور كبير في هذا التحضير. ولجميع العائلات الحاضرة في هذا المخيم أقول: لا تتقاعسوا عن مؤازرة أبنائكم في تحصيلهم العلمي وفي تنمية مواهبهم، كيلا يحدث نقص في إعداد وتأهيل أشخاص أكفاء لتبوء مناصب هامة في المجتمع الفلسطيني. أعلم أن عائلات كثيرة مفرقة ـ بسبب اعتقال وسجن أعضاء منها أو تضييق حرية التنقل ـ وأن بينكم كثيرين فجعوا لفقدان أعزاء لهم من جراء الأحقاد والعداوات؛ وها إن فؤادي يتحد مع الذين يتألمون ويعانون من جرائها. أؤكد لكم دوام صلاتي من أجل جميع اللاجئين الفلسطينيين في العالم، وبنوع خاص الذين فقدوا منزلا وأعزاء لهم خلال الحرب الأخيرة على غزة. *
*أود الإشارة والتنويه بالعمل الحميد الذي تقوم به هيئات ومراكز تابعة للكنيسة لصالح اللاجئين هنا وفي أنحاء أخرى من الأراضي الفلسطينية. إن البعثة البابوية لأجل فلسطين، التي تأسست لستين عاما خلا بهدف تنسيق الرعاية الإنسانية الكاثوليكية للمهجرين، تواصل رسالتها الخاصة والضرورية، جنبا إلى جنب مع منظمات أخرى مماثلة. إن حضور الراهبات المرسلات الفرنسيسكانيات لقلب مريم الطاهر في هذا المخيم، يعيد إلى الأذهان شخصية القديس فرنسيس، رسول السلام والمصالحة العظيم وموهبته. وفي هذا المجال، أعرب عن تقديري الخاص لمختلف أعضاء العائلة الفرنسيسكانية لإسهامهم الجبار في رعاية سكان هذه الأراضي ولتسخير ذواتهم "أدوات سلام" حسب العبارة الشهيرة المنسوبة لقديس أسيزي. *
*أدوات سلام: كم من الأشخاص يتشوقون إلى السلام في هذا المخيم وهذه الأراضي والمنطقة بأسرها! وفي هذه الأيام تكتسب هذه الرغبة معنى عميقا حينما نستذكر حوادث أيار مايو عام 1948 وسنوات نزاع لم يجد بعد حلا له تلت تلك الأحداث. تعيشون الآن ظروفا شحيحة وصعبة، مع تقلص فرص العمل وتشعرون غالبا بالحرمان. إن تطلعاتكم المشروعة إلى وطن دائم، إلى دولة فلسطينية مستقلة، لم تتحقق بعد. وبدل ذلك تجدون أنفسكم، مثل كثير من الناس في هذه المنطقة وفي العالم، محاصرين في دوامة من العنف والاعتداءات والانتقام والدمار المتواصل. يرغب العالم بأسره وبقوة أن تنكسر هذه الدوامة ويأمل بأن يضع السلام حدا للعدائية الدائمة. نحن مجتمعون عصرا في هذا المخيم، تحت عبء الوعي بالجمود الذي يبدو وكأنه طال الاتصالات بين الفلسطينيين والإسرائيليين ـ الجدار. *
*في عالم، حيث الحدود تنفتح أكثر فأكثر ـ على التجارة، على الرحلات، على تحرك الناس وعلى المبادلات الثقافية ـ من المأساوي رؤية انتصاب جدران. وكم نتوق لرؤية ثمار عملية بناء السلام الصعبة! وكم نصلي بحرارة كي تنتهي العدائية التي سببت انتصاب هذا الجدار!*
*من الضرورة بمكان أن يتحلى الطرفان من جانبي الجدار بالشجاعة الكافية لتخطي الخوف وانعدام الثقة إذا ما أرادا التصدي لمشاعر الانتقام للضحايا والإساءة. ويجب التحلي بالشهامة للبحث عن المصالحة بعد أعوام من الصراع المسلح. مع ذلك يعلمنا التاريخ أن السلام يتم فقط عندما يبدي الطرفان المتنازعان استعدادهما للمضي أبعد من الاتهامات والعمل معا بأهداف مشتركة مع اعتبار مصالح واهتمامات الآخرين والسعي الحثيث لتوفير جو من الثقة. لا بد من حضور عزم على تبني مبادرات قوية وخلاقة من أجل المصالحة: إذا أصر كل واحد على تنازلات تمهيدية من قبل الآخر فستكون النتيجة دخول المفاوضات نفقا مسدودا.*
*للمساعدة الإنسانية، شأن التي تقدم في هذا المخيم، دور جوهري، ولكن الحل على المدى البعيد لنزاع كهذا، لن يكون إلا سياسيا. لا أحد ينتظر أن يتوصل الشعبان الفلسطيني والإسرائيلي إلى هذا الحل بمفردهما. إن دعم الأسرة الدولية حيوي. أجدد ندائي إلى كل الأطراف المعنية كي تمارس تأثيرها لإيجاد حل عادل ودائم ضمن احترام المقتضيات الشرعية لجميع الأطراف والاعتراف بحقهم في العيش بسلام وكرامة حسب القانون الدولي. وفي الوقت عينه، تستطيع الجهود الدبلوماسية مع ذلك أن تتكلل بالنجاح إذا ما كان الفلسطينيون والإسرائيليون أنفسهم مستعدين لكسر حلقة العدوان. تراود ذهني الكلمات الرائعة المنسوبة للقديس فرنسيس: "فأضع الحب حيث البغض، والمغفرة حيث الإساءة.. والنور حيث الظلمة، والفرح حيث الكآبة".*
*أجدد دعوتي لكل واحد منكم من أجل التزام أعمق في إنماء السلام واللاعنف، مقتدين بالقديس فرنسيس وغيره من بناة السلام الكبار. على السلام أن يبدأ من محيطه الخاص في كل عائلة وكل قلب. أواصل صلاتي كي تجد كل الأطراف المتنازعة في هذه الأرض الشجاعة للمواصلة على طريق المصالحة الملزم والضروري. فليزدهر السلام مرة أخرى في هذه الأراضي! وليبارك الله شعبه بالسلام!*




























​


----------



## ارووجة (13 مايو 2009)

​
*البابا يودع بيت لحم: على الرغم من أن الجدران يمكن بناؤها بسهولة، فإننا نعلم جميعا بأنها لا تدوم إلى الأبد*​

















​ 






*السيد الرئيس،*
*أصدقائي الأعزاء،*

*أشكركم على اللطف الكبير الذي أظهرتموه لي خلال هذا اليوم الذي قضيته برفقتكم، هنا في الأراضي الفلسطينية. أشكر السيد الرئيس محمود عباس على ضيافته وكلماته اللطيفة. وقد كان مؤثرا جدا بالنسبة لي أيضا الاستماع إلى شهادات المقيمين الذين حدثونا عن أوضاع الحياة هنا في الضفة الغربية وفي غزة. أؤكد لكم بأنني أحملكم جميعا في قلبي وأرغب بقوة برؤية السلام والمصالحة في هذه الأراضي المعذبة.*
*لقد كان بحق يوما مشهودا. فمنذ وصلت بيت لحم هذا الصباح، سررت بالاحتفال بالقداس مع جمع غفير من المؤمنين في المكان حيث ولد يسوع المسيح، نور الأمم ورجاء العالم. رأيت العناية المقدمة لأطفال اليوم في مستشفى كاريتاس للأطفال. وشاهدت بقلق أوضاع اللاجئين الذين، ومثل العائلة المقدسة، اضطروا لترك منازلهم. ورأيت الجدار الذي يدخل أراضيكم ويفصل القريبين ويفرق العائلات، يحيط بالمخيم القريب ويخفي جزءا كبيرا من بيت لحم.*
*وعلى الرغم من أن الجدران يمكن بناؤها بسهولة، فإننا نعلم جميعا بأنها لا تدوم إلى الأبد. فبالإمكان هدمها. ومن الضروري أولا إزالة الجدران التي نبنيها حول قلوبنا، الحواجز التي نرفعها بوجه قريبنا. ولهذا، أود وفي كلمتي الختامية، توجيه نداء جديد من أجل انفتاح وسخاء الروح، لوقف كل عدم تسامح وتهميش. وإن بدا نزاع ما صعبا ومتجذرا بعمق، فهناك على الدوام دوافع للرجاء بإمكانية حله، وبأن الجهود الصبورة والدؤوبة للعاملين لصالح السلام والمصالحة ستحمل ثمارها في النهاية. أمنيتي الحارة لكم، يا شعب فلسطين، أن يتحقق ذلك سريعا وتتمكنوا من التنعم بالسلام والحرية والاستقرار التي غابت عنكم لفترة طويلة.*
*كونوا على ثقة بأنني سأنتهز كل فرصة لحث أولئك المعنيين بمفاوضات السلام على العمل من أجل حل عادل يحترم التطلعات الشرعية للإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين. وكخطوة هامة في هذا الاتجاه، يرغب الكرسي الرسولي عما قريب، وبالاتفاق مع السلطة الفلسطينية، بإنشاء لجنة العمل الثنائية الدائمة التي تم تحديدها في الاتفاق الأساسي الموقع في الفاتيكان يوم الخامس عشر من شباط فبراير 2000 (راجع الاتفاق الأساسي بين الكرسي الرسولي ومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، المادة 9). *
*السيد الرئيس، أصدقائي الأعزاء، أشكركم مجددا وأكلكم جميعا لعناية الكلي القدرة. فليرمق الرب بنظره الرؤوف كل واحد منكم، عائلاتكم وجميع أحبائكم. فليبارك الرب الشعب الفلسطيني بالسلام.*


*اذاعة الفاتيكان*


----------



## ارووجة (15 مايو 2009)

استقبال أكثر من 60 ألفًا من العرب والأجانب لقداسة البابا في جبل القفزة
لبابا يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي على جبل القفزة في الناصرة​ 


*احتفل البابا بندكتس السادس عشر صباح اليوم الخميس بالقداس الإلهي على جبل القفزة في مدينة الناصرة بمشاركة زهاء خمسة وأربعين ألف مؤمن. المزيد في تقرير أعده الأب جان مهنا من الأرض المقدسة. 

*

*عظة البابا*
*أيها الأخوة والأخوات الأعزاء،*
*"وليسد قلوبكم سلام المسيح، ذاك السلام الذي إليه دعيتم لتصيروا جسدا واحدا!" (قولسي 15،3). بكلمات بولس الرسول، أحييكم جميعا بعاطفة في الرب! إنني مسرور بمجيئي إلى الناصرة، المكان المبارك بسر البشارة والذي رأى السنوات الخفية من نمو المسيح في الحكمة، القامة والنعمة (راجع لوقا 52،2). أشكر رئيس الأساقفة إلياس شقور على كلمات الترحيب اللطيفة وأعانق بالسلام الأساقفة، الكهنة، الرهبان، الراهبات وجميع المؤمنين في الجليل، الذين وفي تعددية الطقوس والتقاليد، يقدمون علامة لشمولية كنيسة المسيح. أرغب بتوجيه شكر خاص لجميع من ساهموا في جعل هذا الاحتفال ممكنا، لاسيما أولئك الذين شاركوا في تخطيط وبناء هذا المسرح الجديد مع مشهد رائع للمدينة.*
*هنا، في مدينة يسوع، مريم ويوسف، اجتمعنا لاختتام سنة العائلة التي تحييها الكنيسة في الأرض المقدسة. وكعلامة واعدة للمستقبل، سأبارك الحجر الأساس لمركز دولي من أجل العائلة، سيبنى في الناصرة. لنرفع الصلاة كي ينمي حياة عائلية قوية في المنطقة، ويقدم دعما وعونا للعائلات أينما كان، ويشجعها في رسالتها المتعذر استبدالها في المجتمع.*
*وأرجو أن تلفت هذه المحطة من حجي انتباه الكنيسة كلها لمدينة الناصرة. نحتاج جميعا، وكما قال هنا البابا بولس السادس، لنعود إلى الناصرة كي نتأمل كل مرة بصمت ومحبة العائلة المقدسة، نموذج كل حياة عائلية مسيحية. هنا، وعلى مثال مريم، يوسف ويسوع، نستطيع أن نقدر أكثر فأكثر قداسة العائلة التي، وفي مخطط الله، ترتكز على الأمانة مدى الحياة لرجل وامرأة، مكرسة بالرباط الزوجي ومنفتحة على عطية الله لحياة جديدة. كم يحتاج رجال ونساء زمننا لاستعادة هذه الحقيقة الجوهرية التي هي في أساس المجتمع، وكم هي هامة شهادة الأزواج في تكوين ضمائر ناضجة وبناء حضارة المحبة!*
*في القراءة الأولى من سفر يشوع بن سيراخ، تقدم كلمة الرب العائلة كأول مدرسة للحكمة، مدرسة تربي أعضاءها على ممارسة تلك الفضائل التي تقود للسعادة الحقيقية والهناء الدائم. في المخطط الإلهي للعائلة، يحمل حب الزوج والزوجة ثمرة حياة جديدة ويجد تعبيرا يوميا في تضحيات الأهلين لضمان تنشئة متكاملة لأبنائهم، إنسانية وروحية. وينظر إلى كل شخص في العائلة، أكان الطفل الأصغر أم الوالد الأكبر سنا، كشخص بحد ذاته وليس ببساطة كوسيلة لأغراض أخرى. وهنا، نبدأ برؤية الدور الرئيس للعائلة كأول حجر بناء لمجتمع منظم ومضياف. ونتمكن من أن نقدّر، وداخل المجتمع الأوسع، دور الدولة المدعوة لمؤازرة العائلات في رسالتها التربوية وحماية مؤسسة العائلة وحقوقها الفطرية والعمل كي تستطيع كل العائلات أن تعيش وتزدهر بكرامة.*
*في رسالته إلى أهل قولسي، تحدث بولس الرسول بعفوية عن العائلة عندما حاول إظهار الفضائل التي تبني "الجسد الواحد"، أي الكنيسة. وإننا مدعوون، لأن الله "اختارنا وقدسنا وأحبنا" إلى العيش بانسجام وسلام الواحد مع الآخر من خلال التعبير عن عزة النفس والمسامحة بالمحبة كرابط كمال سام (راجع قولسي 3، 12 ـ 14). وكما في الرباط الزوجي، يتسامى حب الرجل والمرأة بفعل النعمة إلى أن يصبح مقاسمة وتعبيرا لمحبة المسيح والكنيسة، (راجع أفسس 5، 32)، فإن العائلة أيضا المؤسسة على الحب، تدعى لتكون "كنيسة بيتية"، مكان إيمان وصلاة واهتمام عطوف لصالح خير أعضائها الحقيقي والدائم.*
*إنا إذ نتأمل بهذه الوقائع في مدينة البشارة، يتجه فكرنا نحو مريم "الممتلئة نعمة"، أم العائلة المقدسة وأمنا. تذكرنا الناصرة بواجب إقرار واحترام كرامة ورسالة المرأة الممنوحتين من الله للنساء، وكذلك أيضا بمواهبهن الخاصة. وكأمهات عائلات وقوة عاملة هامة وبفعل الدعوة الخاصة لإتباع الرب في المشورات الإنجيلية، العفة، الفقر والطاعة، فلهن دور أساسي في تكوين "البيئة البشرية" (راجع السنة المائة، 39) حيث العالم وهذه الأرض أيضا بأمس الحاجة إليها: بيئة يتعلم فيها الأطفال أن يحبوا ويقدروا الآخرين ويكونوا مخلصين ويحترموا الجميع، ويمارسوا فضيلتي الرحمة والمغفرة.*
*ونفكر هنا بالقديس يوسف، الرجل البار الذي وضعه الله سيدا على بيته. من مثال يوسف القوي والأبوي، تعلم يسوع فضائل الرحمة الحية والأمانة للكلمة المعطاة، الكمال، والعمل القاسي. وفي نجار الناصرة، استطاع أن يرى كيف أن السلطة الموضوعة في خدمة المحبة هي أكثر قوة من السلطة التي تحاول السيطرة. كم يحتاج عالمنا لمثال وإرشاد وقوة هدوء بشر أمثال يوسف!*
*ختاما، ومن خلال التأمل بعائلة الناصرة المقدسة، نرفع نظرنا نحو الطفل يسوع الذي، وفي بيت مريم ويوسف، نما بالحكمة والمعرفة حتى اليوم الذي بدأ فيه رسالته العلنية. وأود هنا التوجه للشباب الحاضرين بنوع خاص. يعلم المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني أن للأولاد دورا خاصا في تقديس والديهم (راجع فرح ورجاء، 48). أدعوكم للتفكير بذلك وجعل مثل يسوع يقودكم لا لإظهار احترام لوالديكم وحسب إنما لمساعدتهم أيضا على اكتشاف المحبة التي تعطي حياتنا معنى أكمل. وفي عائلة الناصرة المقدسة، كان يسوع من علم مريم ويوسف شيئا عن عظمة محبة الله، أبيه السماوي، الينبوع الأخير لكل حب، فمنه كل أبوة في السماء والأرض (راجع أفسس 3، 14 ـ 15).*
*أيها الأصدقاء الأعزاء، سألنا الآب في هذا القداس أن "يساعدنا لنعيش مثل العائلة المقدسة، المتحدة في الاحترام والمحبة". نجدد التزامنا في أن نكون خميرة احترام ومحبة في العالم من حولنا. إن جبل القفزة، يذكرنا وكما حصل مع أجيال الحجاج، بأن رسالة الرب كانت في بعض الأحيان مصدر تناقض ونزاع مع المصغين إليها. للأسف، كما يعلم العالم، اختبرت الناصرة توترات في السنوات الأخيرة أضرت بالعلاقات بين الجماعتين المسلمة والمسيحية. أدعو الأشخاص ذوي الإرادة الطيبة وفي كلا الجماعتين إلى تصحيح الضرر الذي حصل، والعمل، وبالأمانة للإيمان المشترك بالله الواحد، أب العائلة البشرية، لبناء الجسور وإيجاد طرق لتعايش سلمي. فلينبذ كل واحد السلطة المدمرة للكراهية والأحكام المسبقة التي تقتل النفس البشرية قبل الجسد!*
*اسمحوا لي بتوجيه كلمة تقدير لجميع العاملين لحمل محبة الله لأطفال هذه المدينة ولتربية أجيال المستقبل على طرق السلام. أفكر بنوع خاص بجهود الكنائس المحلية، لاسيما في مدارسها والمؤسسات الخيرية، من أجل هدم الجدران ولتكون أرضا خصبة للتلاقي، والحوار، والمصالحة والتضامن. أشجع الكهنة، الرهبان، الراهبات، معلمي التعليم المسيحي والمعلمين الملتزمين إضافة إلى الأهلين وجميع العاملين لخير فتياننا، على المواظبة في الشهادة للإنجيل والثقة بانتصار الخير والحقيقة والاتكال بأن الله سينمي كل مبادرة ترمي إلى نشر ملكوته، ملكوت القداسة، التضامن، العدالة والسلام. وفي الوقت نفسه، أقدر بامتنان تضامن كثير من أخوتنا وأخواتنا في العالم كله تجاه مؤمني الأرض المقدسة، من خلال دعم البرامج والنشاطات القيمة للجمعية الخيرية الكاثوليكية في الشرق الأدنى. *
*"فليكن لي كما قلت" (لوقا 38،1). فلترشدكم وتساعدكم بصلاتها عذراء البشارة التي فتحت قلبها بشجاعة على سر مخطط الله وأصبحت أما لجميع المؤمنين، ولتنل لكم ولعائلاتكم نعمة فتح الآذان على كلمة الرب القادرة على بنياننا (راجع أعمال الرسل 32،20)، وإلهامنا قرارات شجاعة وإرشاد خطانا على درب السلام!*






 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 



*



*​ 




*



*​ 






*



*​ 




*



*​ 






*



*​ 
*



*​
*



*
*



*
*



*​ 


​


----------



## ارووجة (15 مايو 2009)

[YOUTUBE]7kIb4h78V84[/YOUTUBE]




فيديو كامل  من هناا


----------



## hany_assi (3 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا يا ارووجه واتمنى من ربنا يهدى الامور وقداسه البابا شنودة الثالث يذهب الى الاراضى المقدسه ويعمل جوله كدا وانا نفسي بصراحه ازور بس الامور ماتسمحش يا رب اهدى الامور يا رب


----------

